# 5 Year Renewal ACR Card/Permanent Resident 13a



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Good Morning all ,, 5th Year Renewal ACRI Card
How is the BI doing these days (heh heh). I am inquiring about renewing my ACRI Card 13A, permanent. 5 years ago it went of without a glich, but now some things have changed on the "BI" webpage.
My questions are;
What are the correct "FORMS" and "Checklist" are needed? It seems the Webpage selections are not really clear or straight forward.
Then I need to know if an "NBI" backround check is still required ?
Furthermore, How do we contact the "BI" for inquiries such as this? Noting that my Regional is out of travel range due to restriction of travel. 

Quite a sticky situation I am finding myself in, due in a month and a half !! I have all my receipts and some other pertinant details so my end is good

Regards ,, Scott E


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Other Offices | Bureau of Immigration

or try BI FB page.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's a link to our Usefull links has everything "forms" you'll need to get this task accomplished.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...2-usefull-links-philippines.html#post15032470


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Here's a link to our Usefull links has everything "forms" you'll need to get this task accomplished.
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...2-usefull-links-philippines.html#post15032470


Oh Thanks M.C.A ,, Here is what threw me off; 1. Expiration of the one (1) year validity of the card; "It clearly says 1 year, not 5 years"

Then who checks the Database for derogatory record ,, Me with the "NBI" or does the "BI" do this ? I may be mistaken but I recall an "NBI" appointment to get a "Clearance" for something (memory fails) !!

I am not upset, or mad about this because I know we are not in a normal operating procedure right now (Patience). I will try that phone number, maybe. However I tried others with no luck ,, maybe my PLDT landline is screwing things up or something like that. 

OK Thanks ,, I will update my situation on this issue for our readers ...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Scott E said:


> Oh Thanks M.C.A ,, Here is what threw me off; 1. Expiration of the one (1) year validity of the card; "It clearly says 1 year, not 5 years"
> 
> Then who checks the Database for derogatory record ,, Me with the "NBI" or does the "BI" do this ? I may be mistaken but I recall an "NBI" appointment to get a "Clearance" for something (memory fails) !!
> 
> ...


Yea real strange because you mentioned 5 years so what does your card say on the front lower right hand corner and what color is your ACR card? If a Permanent Resident it will be Gold and say on the front lower R/H corner Permanent Resident.

You should be well past the police record by now and just about every Visa application or renwal will have the deragatory record spot... this is a check they perform at the Philippine Bureau of Immigration and has to do with any police record here in the Philippines.

I don't know where your calling from, But if outside Manila you'll have to add an "8" if calling from PLDT so it'll look like this (02) 8527 3248 or within the Manila area 8527 3248 or you could message I've done that more than once and they do get back to you within 24hrs. https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration

The trouble with initial card if done within the Philippines in country is that it's only good one year "Probabtionary" and when the year is up then you'll have to do that paperwork drill all over again to get your 5 year card next so that might be whats going on so hopefully it expires this year? if not ... oh boy.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Scott E... you also might be able to get this accomplished at your current location but ? Here's a listing of PBI Satellite Offices.

Directory of Transactions

Here's another listing if you scroll down to see if your Satellite Office can handle the ACR Card.
so it would have to be classified as a Class "A" but the other link also has all the services listed. BI Annual Report | Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Yea real strange because you mentioned 5 years so what does your card say on the front lower right hand corner and what color is your ACR card? If a Permanent Resident it will be Gold and say on the front lower R/H corner Permanent Resident.
> 
> You should be well past the police record by now and just about every Visa application or renwal will have the deragatory record spot... this is a check they perform at the Philippine Bureau of Immigration and has to do with any police record here in the Philippines.
> 
> ...


Thanks M.C.A. ,, 
I am gold/permanent. The dates are clearly stated on the back due this coming September after 5 Years. I applied in NYC in 2010 while I was working there, already married here. Was issued a 5 year card at arrival after some small follow up paper work. Renewed it in "15", no problem then, the cost was PHp2,000+.
I can get a 1 day travel pass and hit my field office for an inquiry as to the correct forms, but see no others, other than the ones you are reffering me to. Then sort my papers, and another Travel pass to the regional "BI" in CDO City. Long ride on my motorcycle but doable, not allowed overnight or risk quarantine !!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Scott E said:


> Thanks M.C.A. ,,
> I am gold/permanent. The dates are clearly stated on the back due this coming September after 5 Years. I applied in NYC in 2010 while I was working there, already married here. Was issued a 5 year card at arrival after some small follow up paper work. Renewed it in "15", no problem then, the cost was PHp2,000+.
> I can get a 1 day travel pass and hit my field office for an inquiry as to the correct forms, but see no others, other than the ones you are reffering me to. Then sort my papers, and another Travel pass to the regional "BI" in CDO City. Long ride on my motorcycle but doable, not allowed overnight or risk quarantine !!


Sounds good and also that you had this accomplished stateside even better. The link I provided is what I've used now twice so I actually have renewed my card 3 times. I thought I had it wrong but no that's what I used, I have never had to get an NBI clearance and you don't need to worry about any NBI clearance because like you mentioned you got your 13a Visa accomplished Stateside at your local Philippine Consulate so there's no one Probationary.

All documents required for submission must be complied with, arranged in the order as listed in the Checklist of Documentary Requirements (CDR), compiled in a legal size (8½ x 14 in.) folder to match, watch out the local Mom & Pop printer spots never seem to have this size paper they have similar one used by schools and it's smaller, something like (8 1/2 x 13"), that won't work.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Scott E said:


> Good Morning all ,, 5th Year Renewal ACRI Card
> How is the BI doing these days (heh heh). I am inquiring about renewing my ACRI Card 13A, permanent. 5 years ago it went of without a glich, but now some things have changed on the "BI" webpage.
> My questions are;
> What are the correct "FORMS" and "Checklist" are needed? It seems the Webpage selections are not really clear or straight forward.
> ...


I just amended my 13a probationary to permanent and renewed my ACR card. You still need a current NBI certificate. I went to the Davao office so I don't know if they are doing this at all of them but there was no interview with the attorney, instead you have to fill out a questionnaire form about your relationship and must be notarized. The Davao office put up a google document page to download files if needed. Check with your local office for specifics. You should submit your app 3 months in advance, don't wait to the last minute. Davao office had me prepare three files for the 13a amendment. I made a fourth file just for me. I also gave them 3 files for the ACR renewal. They don't have a copy machine at the Davao office so we had to go next door to make copies as they wanted copies of the receipts showing that I paid for the visa and acr, and some other copies. They didn't need any old receipts. You do have to surrender your ACR card when you renew. Make copies of the front and back of card for your file. You still need to submit 2x2 pictures of yourself. I gave them two for each visa file but they gave me four of them back, so you should only need two, but your office might want something different. Good luck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

BusyBC57 said:


> I just amended my 13a probationary to permanent and renewed my ACR card. You still need a current NBI certificate. I went to the Davao office so I don't know if they are doing this at all of them but there was no interview with the attorney, instead you have to fill out a questionnaire form about your relationship and must be notarized. The Davao office put up a google document page to download files if needed. Check with your local office for specifics. You should submit your app 3 months in advance, don't wait to the last minute. Davao office had me prepare three files for the 13a amendment. I made a fourth file just for me. I also gave them 3 files for the ACR renewal. They don't have a copy machine at the Davao office so we had to go next door to make copies as they wanted copies of the receipts showing that I paid for the visa and acr, and some other copies. They didn't need any old receipts. You do have to surrender your ACR card when you renew. Make copies of the front and back of card for your file. You still need to submit 2x2 pictures of yourself. I gave them two for each visa file but they gave me four of them back, so you should only need two, but your office might want something different. Good luck


Scott mentions that his 13a was taken care of in the US through NY so if done from the US the Philippine Consualte in the US only requires a Police Clearance, but the requirement is just a copy of your Police Record, so once you get to the Philippines it's allready done you leave the US with that 13a Visa already afixed in your Passport and there's no Probationary period I've never had to perform an NBI check or turn in NBI paperwork... unless this is done for you at the Philippine Bureau of Immigration automatically? I also accomplished my 13a requirments in the US through Chicago.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Scott, I've never had to submitt any NBI paperwork to the PBI for my renewals because like you I had this all accomplished stateside and came to the Philippine with the 13a Visa in my US Passport (didn't have the card) and once I landed in the Philippines I had to go through that papperwork drill like you and get my ACR card and why? Because the Philippine Bureau of Immigration in the Philippines and the Philippine Consulate in the US have differing papper work it's not standardized, doesnt' even look the same, so I see the confusion.

Example of the document *"Don't use this document"* I used in the US (current document used in Chicago directly from the site) not on legal sized papper and no requirement for legally sized papper with checklist (doesn't look like the one here) and cohabitation letter or letter from spouse it's complete: http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/immigrant visa form.pdf

Here's the website you get this document from Consulate General of the Philippines - Chicago

So the only hassle if you get this accomplished in your home country is that once you land you have a limited time to get your ACR card and hence the papper work drill where the documents have to be changed over and also that medical check by the Navy peir it's an all day process sometimes or it was for me and then then the express fee and you still have to come back form 2 weeks to 2 months to get your new ACR card... I have the same photo taken in 2007 even though I had to submit new photos each and every renewal.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks guys ,, I am busy hustling up a travel pass to get to my satellite field office tomorrow. I will make an inquiry to verify all of this .. 

Just need to know the forms and if NBI or not is needed ,, I really agree with M.T.A about the "NBI" . I just do not remember my last renewal process


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Scott E said:


> Thanks guys ,, I am busy hustling up a travel pass to get to my satellite field office tomorrow. I will make an inquiry to verify all of this ..
> 
> Just need to know the forms and if NBI or not is needed ,, I really agree with M.T.A about the "NBI" . I just do not remember my last renewal process


I think once you have been in the Philippines more than six months you no longer need a clearance from your home country, they use the Philippines records.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Scott E said:


> Thanks guys ,, I am busy hustling up a travel pass to get to my satellite field office tomorrow. I will make an inquiry to verify all of this ..
> 
> Just need to know the forms and if NBI or not is needed ,, I really agree with M.T.A about the "NBI" . I just do not remember my last renewal process


The NBI is for those that performed their Immigration from here and don't have the Police Clearance/(Police Record)... So you would have done that for your 13a and if you check your passport you have the 13a Visa (Permanent Resident) already so it's just a renewal.

I'm 100% positive the links I gave you for the forms which I still have after doing mine 4 years ago are the forms you'll have to fill out with like I mentioned the 8 1/2" - 14" Legal papper and I'd also stick those in the same sized folder.

I've done it so many times now that I'm used to seeing other expats who also are used to going this drill with the two hole punch at the top and the documents secured in a folder.

The checklist is everything you'll need and follow that checklist to the "T" by the PBI to the letter if it's not and they let you pass on something... Worry! your papper work will get stuck somewhere because nobody will fix it.

I took a look at this checklist and all you need to worry about is General instructions 1 - 5, and then below that steps or blocks 1 - 3 to sort or get your documents in order I'd make color photo copies of your passport Visa page pages requested, the other stuff below that labeled Additional Requirements... That's not you, those are for other Visa holders.

Final note, if a long trip... you shouldn't be asked but it happens sometimes so make sure to bring in all your reciepts of the annual check in's.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello Guys ,, Just finished at my regioanal center, and just to verify with M.C.A. Yes, this is the correct form; 2015-08-002 Rev 0
http://www.immigration.gov.ph/image...ienRegistration/BI FORM 2014-08-010 Rev 1.pdf ,, Long Bond only !!

Bring your passport with photocopy of the stamped entry date page, and the criteria page. Photocopy of your ACRI Card front and back.
No NBI, and No questions about your spouse. No copies of your annual reciepts needed !! I did not need the "Checklist" form
Cost was Php 4,477.00 pesos. Surrender the current card, get Reciepts, Call back in 2-3 months to recieve a new card, Hopefully all goes well with their processing !!

It would take about 15 minutes but I was early and the cashiers terminal was not updated yet, so I just had to wait for 45minutes or so

Ok Thanks again, it was a good warmup to chat here about it !!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Scott E said:


> Hello Guys ,, Just finished at my regioanal center, and just to verify with M.C.A. Yes, this is the correct form; 2015-08-002 Rev 0
> http://www.immigration.gov.ph/image...ienRegistration/BI FORM 2014-08-010 Rev 1.pdf ,, Long Bond only !!
> 
> Bring your passport with photocopy of the stamped entry date page, and the criteria page. Photocopy of your ACRI Card front and back.
> ...


Terrific and glad everything went well. I would keep all receipts and good thing they didn't bother asking you that, same with any transactions with the LTO including your drivers license keep all receipts.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I have learned over time that it really cuts down on the frustration factor to have in hand any and all paperwork which might be even remotely related to whatever you are trying to accomplish whenever you are going to deal with any government office here in-country. Any time I walk into any govt entity here, I have my plastic zipped envelope with me so I can produce any paperwork, receipt, expired passport, etc from any transaction I have done since moving here permanently. I does seem they do have a knack for asking for something which to our way of thinking would not be required.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> I have learned over time that it really cuts down on the frustration factor to have in hand any and all paperwork which might be even remotely related to whatever you are trying to accomplish whenever you are going to deal with any government office here in-country. Any time I walk into any govt entity here, I have my plastic zipped envelope with me so I can produce any paperwork, receipt, expired passport, etc from any transaction I have done since moving here permanently. I does seem they do have a knack for asking for something which to our way of thinking would not be required.
> 
> Fred


Yep the hoops are huge and getting bigger depending on the clown wielding. I have to say that my last visit to immi was uneventful apart from the fine PHP 1,000. I will let you know next week when I go back yet again through lockdowns to extend my tourist visa and whether my ACR card turned up, very doubtful for both the ACR card as well as being able to traverse there given the current lockdowns in SFC.

Sorry for going off topic.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> I have learned over time that it really cuts down on the frustration factor to have in hand any and all paperwork which might be even remotely related to whatever you are trying to accomplish whenever you are going to deal with any government office here in-country. Any time I walk into any govt entity here, I have my plastic zipped envelope with me so I can produce any paperwork, receipt, expired passport, etc from any transaction I have done since moving here permanently. I does seem they do have a knack for asking for something which to our way of thinking would not be required.
> 
> Fred


Yes Sir ,, I did have all my annual receipts with me, Marriage certificate Birth Certificate (of my son) PhillHealth payments and MDR from them etc. !!


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

*Correct Form*

Ahh Kay ,, Sorry for my absence on this. 

This is the "Correct" and "Only" form that was needed for a 5th year ACRI Card renewal for "13a Permanent"

2015-08-002 ACR I-Card Renewal / Re-issuance

Just waiting now for the Bureu of Immigration to process ,, they said call in 3 months to see if the Card is ready !!

Regards ,, Scott E


----------



## papz.dave2 (24 d ago)

Scott E said:


> Good Morning all ,, 5th Year Renewal ACRI Card
> How is the BI doing these days (heh heh). I am inquiring about renewing my ACRI Card 13A, permanent. 5 years ago it went of without a glich, but now some things have changed on the "BI" webpage.
> My questions are;
> What are the correct "FORMS" and "Checklist" are needed? It seems the Webpage selections are not really clear or straight forward.
> ...


Sir... 
how much does it actually cost to renew my 5 year ACR card section 13a


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

3000 pesos plus. It's $50 plus an express fee of 500 pesos.

Make sure to add copies of your last 5 years of annual Immigration check in reciepts (Jan - Feb) to your package.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I have a ACR card that has expired since I came back to the states. Can I send the old card into the immigration office here in the states and get a new one? If so, whom would I contact?

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!

thanks

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

No Art, ACR cards are only processed in the Philippines.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

papz.dave2 said:


> Sir...
> how much does it actually cost to renew my 5 year ACR card section 13a


Here's a link that I created it also has the checklist, for some reason the website doesn't always work and the checklist doesn't download but it's needed, the checklist will go on the left side of your folder with the two hole punch.

13a information, documents and links


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> No Art, ACR cards are only processed in the Philippines.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


Hey mark,

Thanks for the information. My ACR cards expired about 4 years ago. MERRY CHRISTMAS

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Hey mark,
> 
> Thanks for the information. My ACR cards expired about 4 years ago. MERRY CHRISTMAS
> 
> art


Your welcome Art, you'll be okay, you had a tourist visa so I'm almost positive they have you on record and will just have you fill documents and get you another card.

This thread is mainly for those that are living here on a Permanent Visa so these cards do expire with consquences. 

Merry Christmas Art.


----------

